# Where do I find a list of new classical albums released on vinyl?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am starting to get back into vinyl now that I got a new record player today (Crosley Cruiser). Where can I find a list of new albums of classical music released on vinyl/LP format? Not compact disc.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

On Amazon Canada, set the search bar to Music, then click on Go without typing anything into the search field. It will now say Music: CDs and Vinyl and under that will be a number of sections, one of which is a New Releases section. Click on it, then on New on Vinyl. Finally, at the left, the genres will be displayed: select Classical.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> On Amazon Canada, set the search bar to Music, then click on Go without typing anything into the search field. It will now say Music: CDs and Vinyl and under that will be a number of sections, one of which is a New Releases section. Click on it, then on New on Vinyl. Finally, at the left, the genres will be displayed: select Classical.


I just did this for Amazon UK - wow, the prices!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> On Amazon Canada, set the search bar to Music, then click on Go without typing anything into the search field. It will now say Music: CDs and Vinyl and under that will be a number of sections, one of which is a New Releases section. Click on it, then on New on Vinyl. Finally, at the left, the genres will be displayed: select Classical.


Thanks for the US Amazon store, I got this result:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/music/5311546011/ref=zg_bsnr_nav_m_2_372989011


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

All classical vinyl release... including used which isn't helpful here.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_266269842_7?ie=UTF8&bbn=372989011&rh=i%3Apopular%2Cn%3A5174%2Cn%3A!44259011%2Cn%3A!251269011%2Cn%3A372989011%2Cn%3A5311546011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=0N7RF82YSKCR300B5S3J&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1994901402&pf_rd_i=372989011


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Just go to a swap meet. Classical vinyl generally sells for a buck or two a disk. If you see higher prices, you are looking in the wrong place. The exceptions are original pressings of Living Stereo, Mercury Living Presence, Six Eye Columbia, etc. But all of those have been released on CD in better sound quality, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

bigshot said:


> Just go to a swap meet. Classical vinyl generally sells for a buck or two a disk. If you see higher prices, you are looking in the wrong place. The exceptions are original pressings of Living Stereo, Mercury Living Presence, Six Eye Columbia, etc. But all of those have been released on CD in better sound quality, so it doesn't matter.


My focus is trying to find classical vinyl release for anything released after 2008... not just vinyl from the back in the days era.

I know that DG is pressing new albums on vinyl.

But no Hilary Hahn!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There really isn't much point buying LPs of material that is readily available on CD. The inexpensive "back in the day" stuff is the primary reason for collecting records.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The UK mail order firm MDT sells vinyl, though I've no idea if what they stock is representative of new classical vinyl generally.

Anyway, they have a browsable new releases section:
http://www.mdt.co.uk/music-formats/vinyl.html


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! Some of those prices are amazing! No one is going to acquire a large collection of LPs at that cost!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

bigshot said:


> Wow! Some of those prices are amazing! No one is going to acquire a large collection of LPs at that cost!


No doubt that's what I'm using iTunes for and just buying vinyl sparingly.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

I'll link you my favorite site for frequently updated lists as soon as you go a whole week without posting


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

So the flat earth society is back with a vengeance, no doubt one will soon be able to pay extra for the clicks pops and scratches inherent in the format, just to ensure authenticity. I still have my record player and vinyl now stored and only used in the very rare cases where something has not been digitally remastered and reissued.
The only thing I miss about the glory days of the 12" LP are the sleeves and the beautiful booklets that accompanied them. 
But listen who am I to judge and enjoy the trip down memory lane after all its your money and I am sure you will convince yourselves that it does sound better.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Polyphemus said:


> So the flat earth society is back with a vengeance, no doubt one will soon be able to pay extra for the clicks pops and scratches inherent in the format, just to ensure authenticity.


This suggests a vast new middle market. Clicks, pops, scratches, flutter, wow, and rumble can all be engineered into a CD master recording pretty easily. Even inner-groove distortion can be added at the usual strategic points. All in the convenience of the CD format, and you don't have to buy new equipment to play it!

This brings a whole new meaning to "remastered". Any entrepreneurs out there?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Polyphemus said:


> So the flat earth society is back with a vengeance, no doubt one will soon be able to pay extra for the clicks pops and scratches inherent in the format, just to ensure authenticity. I still have my record player and vinyl now stored and only used in the very rare cases where something has not been digitally remastered and reissued.
> *The only thing I miss about the glory days of the 12" LP are the sleeves and the beautiful booklets that accompanied them*.
> But listen who am I to judge and enjoy the trip down memory lane after all its your money and I am sure you will convince yourselves that it does sound better.


Actually in one of Albert's other vinyl threads, he mentioned the large artwork being one of the motivators of his interest


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> This suggests a vast new middle market. Clicks, pops, scratches, flutter, wow, and rumble can all be engineered into a CD master recording pretty easily. Even inner-groove distortion can be added at the usual strategic points. All in the convenience of the CD format, and you don't have to buy new equipment to play it!
> 
> This brings a whole new meaning to "remastered". Any entrepreneurs out there?


The 2004 piece "Book of Hours" by Julian Anderson includes just that effect - the second part begins with the sound of a stylus hitting a groove, followed by plenty of crackle as the music starts up. The recording is on NMC; presumably if they issued it on vinyl it would produce terrible confusion!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Really interesting stuff guys it now seems that engineers will be able to actually record the much talked about 'ambient noise' so vital to 4' 33". Can we now expect a plethora of awards to be heaped on this whatyamaycallit.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Polyphemus said:


> Really interesting stuff guys it now seems that engineers will be able to actually record the much talked about 'ambient noise' so vital to 4' 33". Can we now expect a plethora of awards to be heaped on this whatyamaycallit.


I tried to locate a copy of 4' 33" on vinyl but no luck there. I guess that I will have to stick to the iTunes download.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

In addition to MDT (UK), Presto Classical also lists vinyl (amongst many formats) in their monthly release lists. :tiphat:


----------

